# [RUMOR] SciresM speculates on Switch Pro details through datamine information



## fenomeno0chris (Jan 7, 2021)

Finally!


----------



## osaka35 (Jan 7, 2021)

so not a switch upgrade so much as a dock upgrade.


----------



## Ritsuki (Jan 7, 2021)

Remember when Nintendo had no plans at all to build a Switch pro? Then it changed for 'no new model this year' and here we are now 
I find it a bit surprising since Ninty has been flirting with cloud gaming this last year though.
I just hope it will be like the PS4 Pro and Xbox One X, just a new, more powerful iteration of the console with optimised options for games, and not like the New 3DS with exclusive games.


----------



## linuxares (Jan 7, 2021)

osaka35 said:


> so not a switch upgrade so much as a dock upgrade.


It's a maybe. A dock would make sense.. kinda? But who knows.


----------



## raxadian (Jan 7, 2021)

I hate OLED, the durability is crap.  Besides that it doesn't sound that bad.


----------



## Yawnn (Jan 7, 2021)

What truly matters is if the system itself is more powerful than the original switch. At this point, with all the misguided ports from PS4/X1/PC, the switch needs a pro version to run decently its own games rather than proposing 4k games


----------



## CompSciOrBust (Jan 7, 2021)

I'd love a Switch with a Vita 1k style screen and thinner bezels. I wonder if the SX Core will support it since it's using a Mariko SoC. TX said they don't think Nintendo will bother patching the core via hardware revision but it wouldn't be hard to just add random timings around the BCT and iram sig checks.


----------



## raxadian (Jan 7, 2021)

Yawnn said:


> What truly matters is if the system itself is more powerful than the original switch. At this point, with all the misguided ports from PS4/X1/PC, the switch needs a pro version to run decently its own games rather than proposing 4k games



So far is look like a revision 2 Switch, that already has better cooling and charging, plus a souped up Dock that gives it MORE POWER!


----------



## Yawnn (Jan 7, 2021)

raxadian said:


> So far is look like a revision 2 Switch, that already has better cooling and charging, plus a souped up Dock that gives it MORE POWER!


So far it's a vanilla Mariko SoC, with apparently a 4k chip in the dock, so I'm afraid of even worse performances. They really should just add more ram and a better gpu to it


----------



## 1B51004 (Jan 7, 2021)

tbh I was just thinking it could be JUST a console. We already have the hybrid and the handheld only, so why not complete the trio? Just make it a rectangular box thats grey or red and blue.
still pretty neat though. hope there would be some limited edition designs that would be neat to see but i will probably will not get


----------



## Goku1992A (Jan 7, 2021)

I personally think the switch is fine as it is. If they want to release a 4K dock that's fine but it doesn't justify purchasing a new console especially when the game catalogue isn't really that impressive. They should spend more time making newer games or probably putting the 3DS and DS online.

I can't think of any 2021 game that is highly anticipated besides Mario 3D world which is a port


----------



## raxadian (Jan 7, 2021)

Goku1992A said:


> I personally think the switch is fine as it is.



If it was for me, the Mini wouldn't exist, is way too crappy and saving some money is not worth it.

Then again the 3DS lineup had  a lot of different versions so I guess is a Nintendo thing.


----------



## Goku1992A (Jan 7, 2021)

raxadian said:


> If it was for me, the Mini wouldn't exist, is way too crappy and saving some money is not worth it.
> 
> Then again the 3DS lineup had  a lot of different versions so I guess is a Nintendo thing.



4K should have been in the original design. It would make sense for the screen to be OLED and 1080p and the dock supports up to 4K versus making something they could have made in the first place. My only guess is it would have been too expensive which is why they did what they did to keep the cost at $300. Making a revised dock would make more sense versus making a newer console because how many people are going to buy a 4K switch at $400 especially if the device doesn't really get new games.

The 3DS and NEW 3DS was a nightmare because some games were only playable on the New 3DS which pissed off alot of people who didn't want to shell out additional $$$ just to play 3 games that only supported the newer model 3DS.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 7, 2021)

Well, shoot. Dunno if I'll look into this successor. Unless they get Prime 4 running beautifully and locked at 60fps? Hm. Emulation would be fun, though. May finally get decent GC support.


----------



## MockyLock (Jan 7, 2021)

I personnaly do prey for a Switch Pro with upgraded specs.
I don't care about potability, just want a more powerful console.


----------



## HarveyHouston (Jan 7, 2021)

May be both a Switch and dock upgrade; just upgrading the dock does not guarantee compatibility. However, it's not quite certain. I think Nintendo is working on a Pro Switch, but I don't know exactly for what purpose, yet.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 7, 2021)

This is great news if it turns out to be true. I sold my Switch for in need of cash a while back and I was planning to get it in a few months from now, hopefully if this is true it comes out soon so I can get a Switch Pro instead.


----------



## 0x3000027E (Jan 7, 2021)

It will _not _be called a Switch "Pro" though. Sony already uses the 'Pro' product identification for their console, and frankly, it would be a mistake for Nintendo to follow suit. 

Switch 'Advance'....now doesn't that sound more appealing?


----------



## raxadian (Jan 7, 2021)

Goku1992A said:


> 4K should have been in the original design. I



Something had to give to make the console portable.  Besides the thing is basically a tablet and a 4K tablet is quite expensive today, more so when the Switch was in development.  

What should be outright be redesigned are the crappy breakable controllers.


----------



## LeyendaV (Jan 7, 2021)

The dock has been dissapearing from retails around the world since a few months ago. Upgrading it and make the console more powerful when docked while keeping the current user base would actually be a pretty smart move.


----------



## djnate27 (Jan 7, 2021)

raxadian said:


> So far is look like a revision 2 Switch, that already has better cooling and charging, plus a souped up Dock that gives it MORE POWER!


Nintendo can finally live up to their old motto, "*Now your playing with POWER!*"


----------



## WaffleRaccoon (Jan 7, 2021)

Would the new Switch Model be worth buying? I have a normal Switch that is modded and a Switch Lite that is not modded. Would selling my Switch Lite be a good idea so I can get the new model? Also, I don't have plans on modding the new model(If it was moddable) since I already have a Modded Switch.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 7, 2021)

Would be great if I can keep my current day 1 switch and only get the new dock - hacked day 1 switch pro


----------



## Socke81 (Jan 7, 2021)

Guys didn't you read the post correctly? It's about a Realtek multimedia chip. This is not a GPU! This is about 4k videos and a new chip to decode new codecs. The chip can certainly decode Dolby Sound. Maybe it also has new WiFi. 
But that has nothing to do with the performance of the console. Nintendo might clock the Mariko SoC a bit higher. Then you have 30 FPS in some games instead of 25 FPS. That's it.


----------



## Rahkeesh (Jan 7, 2021)

Tegra can already output 4K HDMI so this realtek thing has to be something in the dock. As mentioned it is not going to be a powerful GPU or coprocessor.

I think anyone expecting something like DLSS upscaling is going to be highly disappointed. This is going to be some m-cable class shit at best.


----------



## smf (Jan 7, 2021)

Ritsuki said:


> Remember when Nintendo had no plans at all to build a Switch pro? Then it changed for 'no new model this year' and here we are now



Why is that funny? Seems like they told the truth.


----------



## MasterJ360 (Jan 7, 2021)

4K is nice, but you have to be naive to think your going to play 4k in 60fps on a Nintendo console.


----------



## raxadian (Jan 7, 2021)

WaffleRaccoon said:


> Would the new Switch Model be worth buying? I have a normal Switch that is modded and a Switch Lite that is not modded. Would selling my Switch Lite be a good idea so I can get the new model? Also, I don't have plans on modding the new model(If it was moddable) since I already have a Modded Switch.



Go ahead, once this model is finally out, the Lite is crap.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 7, 2021)

welcome to the 4k Race nintendo took you long enough


----------



## osaka35 (Jan 7, 2021)

so the chip would be upscaling the output, yes? it would be taking the same native output as it does now, and upscaling to output to 4k? I'm fairly sure my reciever probably already does a better upscale of the 1080p signal we get, so I'm not sure of the benefits. unless I'm misunderstanding


----------



## ZoNtendo (Jan 7, 2021)

I have a mCable and this thing does not look that good, I hope Nintendo's way is better


----------



## yoyoyo69 (Jan 7, 2021)

Likely 1080p in portable and upscale to 4k when docked, no way they have native 4k, even on Nintendo or indie titles.


----------



## pedro702 (Jan 7, 2021)

Goku1992A said:


> I personally think the switch is fine as it is. If they want to release a 4K dock that's fine but it doesn't justify purchasing a new console especially when the game catalogue isn't really that impressive. They should spend more time making newer games or probably putting the 3DS and DS online.
> 
> I can't think of any 2021 game that is highly anticipated besides Mario 3D world which is a port


you got breath of the wild 2 and metroid prime 4 which may come this year or not, who knows.


----------



## ChibiMofo (Jan 7, 2021)

fenomeno0chris said:


> Finally!


Finally what? The idiotic rumors from 2019 about a mythical "Switch Pro" were all completely bullshit.
And so are these. Like Nintendo is really going to stick an RTX 3060 inside a docking station!


----------



## subcon959 (Jan 7, 2021)

So the Switch stays the same, but the new dock can upscale to 4K? Seems disappointing.


----------



## GenNaz (Jan 7, 2021)

0x3000027E said:


> It will _not _be called a Switch "Pro" though. Sony already uses the 'Pro' product identification for their console, and frankly, it would be a mistake for Nintendo to follow suit.
> 
> Switch 'Advance'....now doesn't that sound more appealing?


New Switch.
New Switch *XL.*


----------



## godreborn (Jan 7, 2021)

Definitely buying.  I'll make it my main switch, put the animal crossing one downstairs.  I have a normal hackable system that I might keep or sell as well.


----------



## Lazyt (Jan 7, 2021)

wish it would have been true


----------



## linuxares (Jan 7, 2021)

djnate27 said:


> Nintendo can finally live up to their old motto, "*Now your playing with POWER!*"


Imagine Botw with Raytracing


----------



## raxadian (Jan 7, 2021)

linuxares said:


> Imagine Botw with Raytracing



Been done, The Wii U version at least.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 7, 2021)

I fully expect a 1080p panel for the tablet, 2K at best, and up to 4K docked, that's an optimal price to performance compromise. There's very little point in using an ultra HD panel on a screen this small, not to mention that at high resolutions yields decrease with the physical size (the smaller the pixel the harder it is to manufacture). Seems like the datamine findings somewhat support the theory. I doubt that all we'll see is a new dock too, just based on the interface used to connect the console to the dock. I expect a new SoC, and definitely more memory.


----------



## Flame (Jan 7, 2021)

Foxi4 said:


> I fully expect a 1080p panel for the tablet, 2K at best, and up to 4K docked, that's an optimal price to performance compromise. There's very little point in using an ultra HD panel on a screen this small, not to mention that at high resolutions yields decrease with the physical size (the smaller the pixel the harder it is to manufacture). Seems like the datamine findings somewhat support the theory. I doubt that all we'll see is a new dock too, just based on the interface used to connect the console to the dock. I expect a new SoC, and definitely more memory.



bro Foxi this is Nintendo. you expect too much.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 7, 2021)

Flame said:


> bro Foxi this is Nintendo. you expect too much.


Not really - even extremely cheap SoC's now support 4K resolutions (since there's more than one standard), even if they lack the actual brawn to render anything worthwhile in UHD. 1080p panels are also exceedingly cheap to come by since the rest of the industry is now aiming higher. Honestly, it's a perfect time for Nintendo to sweep in and pick up some old tech like they always do, and at hefty discounts too. Remember, while Nintendo is still getting their first 4K console ready Sony and Microsoft are eyeing up future prospects of 8K, just like they did last generation with 4K support. It all makes perfect sense to me.


----------



## Chary (Jan 7, 2021)

Much as I'd like a "Switch Pro", I can't help but think about how awful the New 3DS's support was. It had all of, what, two games available that made full use of the system's new power? The upgrade was completely useless...unless you homebrew'd it.

Can't wait for the hacking scene to have to inevitably fix any mistakes Nintendo makes with this one, if it's real, that is.


----------



## zoogie (Jan 7, 2021)

A separate cpu in the dock could make for a dual screen system again. Nintendo likes revisiting old ideas with new twists.
They could also then market a "2 for 1" console value proposition. This would align with their stated, "a switch for every family member" goal.

I don't think this has anything to do with upgrading specs just for the sake of graphics, at least not to any meaningful capacity. If anything, you'd have a spec increase to allow some gimmicky new feature to be multi-tasked in the software stack (much like super stable 3d and snes emulation that the upspecced new3ds allowed).


----------



## orangy57 (Jan 7, 2021)

I'm certain that if it does support 4K output it'll be limited to an equivalent of the Xbox One S's 4K upgrade, where it's only available for videos and movies but games will still run at 900/1080p.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 7, 2021)

raxadian said:


> I hate OLED, the durability is crap.  Besides that it doesn't sound that bad.


also, for gaming it doesnt make much sense as the response time is much worse than lcd

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



zoogie said:


> A separate cpu in the dock could make for a dual screen system again. Nintendo likes revisiting old ideas with new twists.
> They could also then market a "2 for 1" console value proposition. This would align with their stated, "a switch for every family member" goal.
> 
> I don't think this has anything to do with upgrading specs just for the sake of graphics, at least not to any meaningful capacity. If anything, you'd have a spec increase to allow some gimmicky new feature to be multi-tasked in the software stack (much like super stable 3d and snes emulation that the upspecced new3ds allowed).


iirc the only reason they didnt have o3ds snes was because they needed the extra triggers for the controller change feature

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

my theory is they'll add a separate chip for AI upscaling in the dock and call it a day


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Jan 7, 2021)

honestly a dock with a gpu and cpu baked into it would be really damn nice
i wounder how haxed switches would take advantage of that


----------



## MarkDarkness (Jan 7, 2021)

raxadian said:


> I hate OLED, the durability is crap.  Besides that it doesn't sound that bad.


The Switch is not durable anyway. Everything there is made to be discarded, particularly the Joycons.


----------



## Pikm (Jan 7, 2021)

Hope they release it at the current Switch's MSRP and give a price cut to the old Switch. Whatever the performance is going to be, it definitely won't match the PS4 or Xbox, and I don't think too many people will be willing to shell out more than $400 for slight improvements to a console that's already been confirmed to have support for at least the next two years.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jan 7, 2021)

Well, technically the current Switch is able to output [email protected] which could be used for Netflix etc (the dock however may be 1080p max), it's just not enabled in the firmware.
I don't realistically see any 3D games running in 4K when the current Switch can barely run many games in 568p/720p/900p with dynamic resolution scaling. And 2D games wouldn't really benefit from it.
Getting a stable [email protected] in games like BotW2 would make me happy though.


----------



## jesus96 (Jan 7, 2021)

Everything is great except for oled screen,seriously i hope these aren't made with the quality of the official joy-cons


----------



## HelpTheWretched (Jan 7, 2021)

Kind of unrelated, just something I've wondered because I don't own a Switch and haven't really looked into it. Does the dock contain any additional chips or processors, or is it mainly an adapter to the TV? I know many games run at higher resolution or fps when docked but not sure if that's due to power saved from turning off the screen.


----------



## Chrisssj2 (Jan 7, 2021)

What an utter dissapointment. They could easily make a better switch.


----------



## warmo161 (Jan 7, 2021)

The only way it will do 4K is with Nvidia's DLSS ai upscaling
I dont care if I get games still running 720p, as long as everything runs at 60fps i'll be happy


----------



## Moon164 (Jan 7, 2021)

osaka35 said:


> so not a switch upgrade so much as a dock upgrade.


Now it makes sense that Nintendo discontinued the production of Nintendo Switch Docks a while ago.

I wonder if it will be possible to use this new dock on the original Switch, even if it's only for 4K Upscale or HDR support like the PS4 and Xbox One S.


----------



## TheCasualties (Jan 7, 2021)

Exactly why I've been holding off getting a new Switch for online. I"ll only use it for splatoon online and a few others, so a dock upgrade is fine with me. Looking forward to seeing updates about this.  A little sad they aren't doing a huge upgrade to the tablet.. but whatever. 

Thanks for reporting!


----------



## Supercool330 (Jan 7, 2021)

HelpTheWretched said:


> Kind of unrelated, just something I've wondered because I don't own a Switch and haven't really looked into it. Does the dock contain any additional chips or processors, or is it mainly an adapter to the TV? I know many games run at higher resolution or fps when docked but not sure if that's due to power saved from turning off the screen.


The dock has a board in it, but it's really just an adapter (much like the board in any other USB-C dock).  It has a Mobility DisplayPort to HDMI converter, USB Hub, USB Power Delivery, Flash for firmware, and Cortex-M0 controller.  See more info here: https://switchbrew.org/wiki/Dock


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 7, 2021)

HelpTheWretched said:


> Kind of unrelated, just something I've wondered because I don't own a Switch and haven't really looked into it. Does the dock contain any additional chips or processors, or is it mainly an adapter to the TV? I know many games run at higher resolution or fps when docked but not sure if that's due to power saved from turning off the screen.


iirc it's only a screen adapter, charger and usb hub, you technically could run dock speeds on handheld, it's just the battery would drain horrendously fast, but dont quote me on that, my memory is iffy


----------



## Supercool330 (Jan 8, 2021)

> Realtek chip that advertises itself as a "4K UHD multimedia SoC"


I'm going to guess that this is referencing RTD1395 (since those words are exactly the subtitle on the product page).  Interestingly, this is somewhat similar to the Tegra X1 SOC (T210/T214) used in the Switch today.  The Tegra X1 has a quad-core ARM Cortex-A57 at 1.9 GHz (and 4 unused Cortex-A53 that we can just ignore), and a 1000 MHz / 1267 MHz (for T210 and T214 respectively) Maxwell GPU.  The RTD1395 has a quad-core ARM Cortex-A53 at 1.6 GHz and an ARM Mali-470 MP4 GPU which should clock in at around 2600 MHz (650 MHz per fragment processor).  It's worth pointing out that this clearly isn't a replacement for Tegra X1 as the GPUs are different architectures, and the CPUs are slightly different (though both ARMv8.0).

It seems like this will either be a co-processor in the main unit, or a co-processor in the dock.  Either way, I doubt games not designed to take advantage of this extension would be able to get significant benefits from it; potentially NVN could be reworked to take advantage of the extra graphics hardware, but this would be tricky.  Much like the situation on 3DS / New3DS, I'm guessing only games specifically built for this architecture could take advantage of the extra CPU cores as they would have to know that they can utilize additional concurrent threads, and something would need to decide which threads to run where.  My guess is the plan is to have certain higher end games that will be playable natively with the co-processor, and via the cloud without it (e.g. Control or Hitman 3).  Could also be used by future games with optional "Switch Pro" enhancements.

Edit: Also, just wanted to throw in my 2 cents that this likely means absolutely nothing for 4K.  The reason the chip is marketed as 4K multimedia is because it supports hardware accelerated 4K video decoding (H.265 and VP9 at 60 fps), and one of the target uses is things like Android TV.  Rendering a game in 4K is a VERY different beast from decoding 4K video; considering this chipset can't even decode 4K H.264 at 60 fps, there's no way it can render 4K graphics.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Jan 8, 2021)

Socke81 said:


> Guys didn't you read the post correctly? It's about a Realtek multimedia chip. This is not a GPU! This is about 4k videos and a new chip to decode new codecs. The chip can certainly decode Dolby Sound. Maybe it also has new WiFi.
> But that has nothing to do with the performance of the console. Nintendo might clock the Mariko SoC a bit higher. Then you have 30 FPS in some games instead of 25 FPS. That's it.


If it'll make Deadly Premonition 2 playable then I might actually consider it if they did set the clock speed a bit higher. Though realistically I'm pretty sure DP2 just sucks because of poor optimization and wanting to "keep the jank" of the Director's Cut version of Deadly Premonition, even though the 360 release was fine performance wise and a bunch of people didn't play the original version so they thought being janky gave it charm.


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Jan 8, 2021)

How much you wanna bet the joycon drift ain't gonna be fixed at all in this "pro" model?
Since, their words, the problem doesn't exist/doesn't affect anyone.


----------



## Nincompoopdo (Jan 8, 2021)

Nintendo is changing the SoC and adding more memory:

https://fccid.io/BKEHAT002/Letter/02-FCC-Class-II-Permissive-Change-Letter-4869805


----------



## Xzi (Jan 8, 2021)

Y'know, this is something I've felt like I wanted to happen for quite a while, but looking at my Switch library now, I'm not sure how much benefit there would really be to it.  Astral Chain is the one title which I feel desperately needs a bump to 60 FPS, but everything else is either already at 60 FPS, or not action-based so it doesn't matter much.  Other than indies I don't buy any third-party games on Switch, either.

I suppose people who use Switch as their primary gaming console stand to benefit most from this, along with people who intend to hack it.  For my part I'll just have to wait and see if any of the trade-in deals for my OG Switch are enticing.


----------



## Delerious (Jan 9, 2021)

Riley fails at pronouncing 'SciresM' in LMG's TechLinked report on this rumor article (4:29).


----------



## 1NOOB (Jan 9, 2021)

Iv got the deja vu feeling . Anyone ? Im sticking with my idea of a super switch and super dock , you could even add hdmi to switch lite , then you got a new console retrocompatible .


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 9, 2021)

Pro? 4K?

The Switch isn't even capable of running flawlessly at 1080p. Mario Odyssey only runs at 900p.


----------



## MiiJack (Jan 9, 2021)

I'll be leaning to a PS4 to PS5 kind of game upgrade (not in terms of power), where the devs can provide a graphics/performance update for this, and not trample on the OG Switch.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 9, 2021)

MiiJack said:


> I'll be leaning to a PS4 to PS5 kind of game upgrade (not in terms of power), where the devs can provide a graphics/performance update for this, and not trample on the OG Switch.


Oh boy more patches!

It'll be hard to preserve modern games since they rely so heavily on patches, updates and downloadable content (the easiest of the three).


----------



## jesus96 (Jan 10, 2021)

I personally believe that is going to be some sort of new dock and maybe a cheaper screen to compensate the 4k for tv mode,maybe with an option to use it on the original version as well


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Jan 11, 2021)

Well it's a good thing I waited to buy one (mostly because I'm broke....).


----------



## Wavy (Jan 11, 2021)

DarkCoffe64 said:


> How much you wanna bet the joycon drift ain't gonna be fixed at all in this "pro" model?
> Since, their words, the problem doesn't exist/doesn't affect anyone.


The odd thing about Nintendo saying that drift "isn't a thing" is that around a year ago they said they'll repair Joy-Cons for free. And this was also when the Joy-Con drift lawsuit began I believe, which makes Nintendo recent statement on Joy-Con drift even weirder and quite contradictory.

About Joy-Con drift not being fixed on the Switch Pro, Nintendo could update the sticks themselves to be better overall, but hey who knows.


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Jan 11, 2021)

osaka35 said:


> so not a switch upgrade so much as a dock upgrade.


Considering the console as it is, is at its best when it's docked...it is a Switch upgrade, in my eyes.
The most recent true handheld is the 3DS XL, honestly; the Switch is a home console with portability on the side. It's capable of it, but clearly doesn't focus on it.

Anyway, this is nice, but I likely won't be buying one until I can run homebrew on it - I rely on Checkpoint and EdiZon SE too much for OFW-only to be worth the money.


----------



## Mr_Lameandwatch (Jan 12, 2021)

Ever since i saw the specs around the time the switch was revealed, i immediately said "i'll wait for the better one"
The first version of most nintendo consoles are always the least desirable ones to have as time goes on.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 12, 2021)

Boesy said:


> Oh boy more patches!
> 
> It'll be hard to preserve modern games since they rely so heavily on patches, updates and downloadable content (the easiest of the three).


heaven forbid developers improve a games performance on newer hardware with a free patch


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Jan 12, 2021)

MasterJ360 said:


> 4K is nice, but you have to be naive to think your going to play 4k in 60fps on a Nintendo console.


4K's overrated; 1080p's just fine, especially if the system can focus on frame rate instead of meaningless pixel depth.



linuxares said:


> Imagine Botw with Raytracing


Imagine Xenoblade Chronicles 2 with raytracing. That'd be gorgeous AND fun to play!
Or Luigi's Mansion 3; that'd be stellar, too.


----------



## linuxares (Jan 12, 2021)

AkiraKurusu said:


> 4K's overrated; 1080p's just fine, especially if the system can focus on frame rate instead of meaningless pixel depth.
> 
> 
> Imagine Xenoblade Chronicles 2 with raytracing. That'd be gorgeous AND fun to play!
> Or Luigi's Mansion 3; that'd be stellar, too.


Yes... we need raytracing in Xenoblade 2.... for reasons not at all connected with Pneuma


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Jan 12, 2021)

linuxares said:


> Yes... we need raytracing in Xenoblade 2.... for reasons not at all connected with Pneuma


I was thinking of swimsuit-Morag, actually, or swimsuit-Nia.

Kinda funny the main Water members are both feline, actually.


----------



## ov3rkill (Jan 12, 2021)

Dock upgrade with Realtek chip AI upscaling for 4k maybe. I hope it will look good though. Also, maybe that chip will improve the FPS in games, that would also be interesting to see.


----------



## Ottoclav (Jan 12, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> tbh I was just thinking it could be JUST a console. We already have the hybrid and the handheld only, so why not complete the trio? Just make it a rectangular box thats grey or red and blue.
> still pretty neat though. hope there would be some limited edition designs that would be neat to see but i will probably will not get


I've been thinking this same thing. How hard would it be to take the Switch architecture and put it into a dock-sized console with newer tech and backwards compatibility with switch cartridges and software?


----------



## 1B51004 (Jan 12, 2021)

Ottoclav said:


> I've been thinking this same thing. How hard would it be to take the Switch architecture and put it into a dock-sized console with newer tech and backwards compatibility with switch cartridges and software?


Bit of a stupid theory... But what if the dock and console are separated? The dock could just upgrade the visuals to at least 2K, possible 4K, but the new switch could make most games run at 60fps and 4K. Then there would be a 'bundle' that puts the two of them together.
thats just my theory though, i HIGHLY doubt that will be the case.


----------



## Deleted member 546892 (Jan 12, 2021)

Nintendo just needs to use a 1080p screen and 16gbs of ram. 
Please...


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 12, 2021)

king_leo said:


> heaven forbid developers improve a games performance on newer hardware with a free patch


You obviously missed my point or did it on purpose. It's good that they fix their shit, but when these games are no longer supported, those patches or DLC can't be downloaded.

I hated DOOM on the Switch due to having to download extra content when I only wanted to play it. Great game, though.


----------



## OctuplePrecision (Jan 12, 2021)

A more powerful dock is an interesting idea. I wonder if they would make the docking system backwards compatible. USB-C on the switch does offer the ability for a lot of bandwidth, I do wonder if they are going to fit a gen 3.2 port to it, and that might lock out the older switches.  Perhaps the bandwidth increase of 3.2 is necessary, also I just wonder to as well about the protocols, as far as I know all external GPU's utilize thunderbolt which is now an open standard but I think limited to USB 4? 

I'm probably talking nonsense tbh, but there are ways to possibly have it talk to the new GPU in the dock without changing the hardware up too much. Maybe the hardware in the dock is just doing a form of upscaling? It reminded me a bit of the voodoo 3D graphics cards where you'd plug your 2D card's output into the Voodoo's VGA input, and then the Voodoo would have another VGA out for your monitor.


----------



## NeroAngelo (Jan 13, 2021)

according to some news, it isn't even real 4k, just upscaling to 4k.


----------



## Kazzie (Jan 13, 2021)

MockyLock said:


> I don't care about potability, just want a more powerful console.



I don't think anyone wants to drink their Switch.


----------



## ILuvGames (Jan 13, 2021)

Kazzie said:


> I don't think anyone wants to drink their Switch.


I think you are getting confused with potency but maybe that's the point .


----------



## Kazzie (Jan 14, 2021)

ILuvGames said:


> I think you are getting confused with potency but maybe that's the point .



Nah, just worried about talk of "potability".


----------



## Ottoclav (Jan 15, 2021)

ILuvGames said:


> I think you are getting confused with potency but maybe that's the point .


potability isn't a real word, but the poster is inferring that a switch isn't safe to drink.


----------



## ILuvGames (Jan 15, 2021)

Ottoclav said:


> potability isn't a real word, but the poster is inferring that a switch isn't safe to drink.





Kazzie said:


> Nah, just worried about talk of "potability".


I already understood that when I made the post but thanks .


----------



## smf (Jan 15, 2021)

Mr_Lameandwatch said:


> The first version of most nintendo consoles are always the least desirable ones to have as time goes on.



The original gamecube with the digital output is quite desirable (if you can get hold of a cable).
The original wii with bootmii as boot2 is quite desirable.
The original switch has fusee gelee

ds/ds lite & 3ds/new 3ds is probably where I would agree with you.


----------



## grey72 (Jan 15, 2021)

OctuplePrecision said:


> there are ways to possibly have it talk to the new GPU in the dock without changing the hardware up too much.


IMO slim chance of it being anything other than simple 4k upscaling. There's no straightforward way for the mariko chip to interface with a discrete GPU (thunderbolt/USB4). Maybe a second, propriety connection with the dock carrying PCIe or some off-the-wall custom solution would do it, but I doubt ninty will try something like that.


----------



## ZachyCatGames (Jan 16, 2021)

Supercool330 said:


> I'm going to guess that this is referencing RTD1395 (since those words are exactly the subtitle on the product page).  Interestingly, this is somewhat similar to the Tegra X1 SOC (T210/T214) used in the Switch today.  The Tegra X1 has a quad-core ARM Cortex-A57 at 1.9 GHz (and 4 unused Cortex-A53 that we can just ignore), and a 1000 MHz / 1267 MHz (for T210 and T214 respectively) Maxwell GPU.  The RTD1395 has a quad-core ARM Cortex-A53 at 1.6 GHz and an ARM Mali-470 MP4 GPU which should clock in at around 2600 MHz (650 MHz per fragment processor).  It's worth pointing out that this clearly isn't a replacement for Tegra X1 as the GPUs are different architectures, and the CPUs are slightly different (though both ARMv8.0).
> 
> It seems like this will either be a co-processor in the main unit, or a co-processor in the dock.  Either way, I doubt games not designed to take advantage of this extension would be able to get significant benefits from it; potentially NVN could be reworked to take advantage of the extra graphics hardware, but this would be tricky.  Much like the situation on 3DS / New3DS, I'm guessing only games specifically built for this architecture could take advantage of the extra CPU cores as they would have to know that they can utilize additional concurrent threads, and something would need to decide which threads to run where.  My guess is the plan is to have certain higher end games that will be playable natively with the co-processor, and via the cloud without it (e.g. Control or Hitman 3).  Could also be used by future games with optional "Switch Pro" enhancements.
> 
> Edit: Also, just wanted to throw in my 2 cents that this likely means absolutely nothing for 4K.  The reason the chip is marketed as 4K multimedia is because it supports hardware accelerated 4K video decoding (H.265 and VP9 at 60 fps), and one of the target uses is things like Android TV.  Rendering a game in 4K is a VERY different beast from decoding 4K video; considering this chipset can't even decode 4K H.264 at 60 fps, there's no way it can render 4K graphics.


`RTD2172N`, it's just a DisplayPort to HDMI converter, nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Supercool330 (Jan 19, 2021)

ZachyCatGames said:


> `RTD2172N`, it's just a DisplayPort to HDMI converter, nothing more, nothing less.


Source on it being an RTD2172N? I can't find any spec sheets on that chip.  There is an RTD2173 which is a DP 1.4 to HDMI 2.1.  That would still be interesting as it may actually support things like HDR10.


----------



## ZachyCatGames (Jan 20, 2021)

Supercool330 said:


> Source on it being an RTD2172N? I can't find any spec sheets on that chip.  There is an RTD2173 which is a DP 1.4 to HDMI 2.1.  That would still be interesting as it may actually support things like HDR10.


No comment.

yeah idk, I couldn’t find much on it either, just a big list of random parts with no descriptions.
I’d guess it’s the same/very similar to RTD2173 though.


----------



## ucupetuks (Jan 20, 2021)

Bajortski said:


> Nintendo just needs to use a 1080p screen and 16gbs of ram.
> Please...


16 gb wont happen, 8gb more likely


----------



## Deleted member 546892 (Jan 20, 2021)

ucupetuks said:


> 16 gb wont happen, 8gb more likely


Fair, but if 4k is a thing that will happen, the switch (in docked) will have 16GB’s of RAM


----------



## ucupetuks (Jan 21, 2021)

Bajortski said:


> Fair, but if 4k is a thing that will happen, the switch (in docked) will have 16GB’s of RAM


no capable mobile soc rendering game at 4k, and it wont happen nintendo put 16gb vram, 8gb already overkill, so i think 6-8gb at the best, and no feasible for docked hardware accelerated like, because the price will be crazy, ppl will buy pc/ps5/xsx instead


----------

